

Sony Ericsson Brings the "Funny" - Jun8
http://www.androidguys.com/2010/09/21/sony-ericsson-brings-funny-series-xperia-x10-clips-video/

======
Jun8
After watching a couple of clips, here's my rant: This is why Apple wins and
companies like Sony Ericsson are left in the dust and will continue to be.
It's not Steve's reality distortion field, etc. etc., but as pointed out
innumerable times, it's the attention to detail. These supposedly funny videos
are not only totally humorless (and in some cases offensive, e.g. the Models
one) but what is worse brainless. And even worse: They smell clueless wannabe.
As wannabe as Microsoft's Seinfeld ad spots. They are obviously the product of
a PR group working with a cool ad agency trying to imitate some misguided
notion of coolness or something.

And this is exactly what separates the truly great from the also rans.

